
Comparing AVIF vs. WebP - markdog12
https://www.ctrl.blog/entry/webp-avif-comparison.html
======
wyoh
I would love to see a comparison that includes JPEG-XL:
[https://gitlab.com/wg1/jpeg-xl](https://gitlab.com/wg1/jpeg-xl)

~~~
d2wa
The JXL standard isn't finalized yet.

------
markdog12
> I guess it will be another ten years before we see AVIF support on Apple’s
> platforms?

And there it is.

